

Show HN: Genius Annotations Button – Inspired by GitHubButtons - joshmn
https://www.geniusbtn.com

======
fiatjaf
Why are you linking to a ProductHunt article?

~~~
joshmn
It was the original launch, and I used it for testing.

I was too lazy to change it.

